# Average weight of the honeycomb in a catalytic converter



## 4metals (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm putting together some figures and I want to see if my data is comparable with what everyone processing cats finds. 

What do you find to be an average weight for the converter innards?


----------



## Buzz (Jun 19, 2014)

I just weighed 5 of mine and they weighed 3.93Kg
I'm in the UK, not sure if that would make a difference


----------



## 4metals (Jun 19, 2014)

So just over 3/4 of a Kg each. Were they from full sized cars or compact cars?


----------



## Buzz (Jun 20, 2014)

I just reweighed them, individually this time.

One was from a Land Rover and weighed 1.1kg on it's own.
The other 4 came from medium sized cars and weighed approx 0.7kg each


----------

